# Which Sound Card



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

Other than Turtle Beach SRM or Soundblaster Live 24 what sound cards are compatable with Vista in my lap top. Tom


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

I think Behringer U-Control UCA202 should work for your vista laptop based on the reviews at amazon


----------



## marcosreg (Aug 17, 2008)

Any other USB card?
Marcos


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Just received the behringer USB card from Amazon I mentioned earlier.
Happy to report that this card works great with REW on my laptop with Vista Home.
It has 2 RCA inputs and 2 RCA outputs, so no RCA Y adapter needed.

Cheers.


----------



## TheaterFan (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a SoundMax HD Audio card by Analog Devices built into my HP nc6400 laptop. Should this work ok? Seems like it takes line level inputs from MP3 players, etc.

Thanks very much guys.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Should this work ok?


Easy to find out. 

Download REW.

Connect a cable from right channel line-out to right channel line-in and do a soundcard calibration routine in REW.

Then you'll know.

brucek


----------

